# Elysium: Kino-Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Spektakel des District 9-Schöpfers



## FlorianStangl (16. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Elysium: Kino-Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Spektakel des District 9-Schöpfers* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Elysium: Kino-Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Spektakel des District 9-Schöpfers


----------



## TheClayAllison (16. April 2013)

Verdammt, Elysium und Oblivion! Ich steh total auf diesen SciFi-Scheiß


----------



## Fireball8 (16. April 2013)

Jup, me too  Sieht nett aus


----------



## Wamboland (16. April 2013)

Ich finde immer noch das es fast wie eine Verfilmung von Deponia klingt ...


----------



## Chemenu (16. April 2013)

Sieht vielversprechend aus.  District 9 war schon sehr unterhaltsam und technisch gut gemacht.


----------



## Uzer (23. April 2013)

Halo?


----------



## Plasmaschnitzl (29. April 2013)

sieht echt gut aus, aber seit "team america" muss ich jedesmal lachen wenn ich matt damon sehe ;D


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2013)

Plasmaschnitzl schrieb:


> sieht echt gut aus, aber seit "team america" muss ich jedesmal lachen wenn ich matt damon sehe ;D


 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BUa5oHgYV2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

